# Free Time on BMQ?



## armyrules (23 Feb 2005)

Hey everyone I was just wondering when you go on BMQ do you get free time everyday like an hour a day or something like that? Or is it whenever you get the time which is probably not often


----------



## Stomper (23 Feb 2005)

I can't speak for all BMQ courses, but for my reserve BMQ about 5 years ago we did usually (not always) get some free time at the end of the day. Usually this was a couple of hours before lights-out which we had to ourselves. Some people chose to sit in the stand-easy room to talk or watch a movie, some chose to catch up on much welcomed sleep, some chose to work on kit for the next day or study/practice, and some did a combination of these.  We were even occasionally allowed to do a quick pizza run to a nearby pizza place to pick up a couple of slices and bring them back... good times.  For most people, that time was the best part of the day.


----------



## armyrules (23 Feb 2005)

Thanks alot Stomper you answered my question perfectly. What was your favourite part of BMQ?


----------



## Stomper (24 Feb 2005)

Personally, I liked the small ruck marches that we did as work-up training for the 13 or so km (forget the actual distance) ruck march towards the end. All of the classes and drill throughout the day required a lot of concentration, and I felt that these marches were a good break from that.


----------



## armyrules (24 Feb 2005)

Yeah I have a feeling that I will enjoy the marches also while on the march you probably weren't allowed to talk right?


----------



## CL84 (24 Feb 2005)

I'll give it a shot...

I graduated bmq on the 27th of Jan.. 77 echo.. YAR! heh..you won't know what that means unless you were there. heh...

Anyway, I suppose the right answer to this is yes you get free time, you get what you 'need', basically. After you are confined to base for the first 3 weeks you get your weekend off, if your course doesn't mess up and you earn it. You will get to leave the base or stay, it's up to you...usually from then on you get your weekends off to do whatever you want, usually to go blow your whole paycheck in Montreal at dirty hotels and sleezy strip joints, or you can stay and blow your money some other way...somehow..you never seem to be able to keep money saved... Anyways, besides weekends off, your day during the week (unless in the field) usually ends around 5 or 6, depending on the schedule. You'll go to supper then the night is yours to prepare for the next day. Now it varies so much from day to day, but usually by the last few weeks of the course, you have alot more free time because you have yourself organized and prepared, but in the first 2 3 weeks, you are always busy even after you go upstairs to your cube, preparing for inspections or doing homework or studying. For example in week one I remember being up even past lights out working on my kit, when in say..week 5, I would be done all my stuff for the next day around say 7pm..so I'd have 3 or 4 hours to myself, depending on when I wanted to go to bed...
You aren't constantly working 24/7, you do get breaks between classes during the day, and you get weekends off, so I guess the answer is, you get however much time you 'need' off.


----------



## noreaga808 (25 Feb 2005)

Hey CL84 or anybody else, what public transportation is available in St. Jean to get you out of there for a weekend? Montreal is definitely a place to go to blow of some steam and to get a change of scenery.


----------



## TheCheez (28 Feb 2005)

Best way:
Round up 6 guys and rent a van(make sure one of you is gonna be responsible)

We could usually get one for $70 from the Discount in town for the weekend (Fri night to Sunday) or compacts are $38/day and they pick you up at the base. A cab ride home Sunday will run you $8 and parking downtown Mtl $17 overnight. Cheaper than a cab, and for 5-6 guys it's cheaper and faster than the bus.


----------



## armyrules (1 Mar 2005)

Let's say that I wanted to go home would someone have to come pick me up or could I just take the bus?


----------



## TheCheez (1 Mar 2005)

Someone can pick you up, you can bus, taxi, walk, whatever.


----------



## noreaga808 (2 Mar 2005)

Thanks for the tip TheCheez. Now I just have to wait for the call from CFRC to start Basic.


----------



## Goober (5 Mar 2005)

The only free time at BMQ you get is the weekends they let you have off, thats if your platoon doesn't fuck up. If you have any free time at the the end of a week day then you're not helping your platoon, or doing your platoon duties. I only get 2 15 min breaks a day after 5pm ish when you head upstairs to your bunks.

Not enought time to shine boots, iron, clean the bathrooms, laundry rooms, hallways, elevator room, label kit, do homework, clean your rifle, practice drill, practice weapons drill etc....

Never enough time...


----------



## jswift872 (5 Mar 2005)

I did mine on weekends, and we hardly ever had time to ourselves...except meals, and lights out.


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Mar 2005)

J-Swift said:
			
		

> I did mine on weekends, and we hardly ever had time to ourselves...except meals, and lights out.



And, perhaps, that 5 or 12 day break after each two-day training period?


----------



## jswift872 (7 Mar 2005)

lol I know that, I simply meant that during the three days we had no off time...


----------



## Clipse (19 Mar 2005)

What kind of homework are you guys talking about? Like examples, and difficult stuff or what?


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (19 Mar 2005)

Their isnt much homework in Basic
other then the fact you gotta work on your kit everynight to get ready for inspection for the next morning, the tests are easy as long as you paid attention while in class, the one test  you should study for is the first aid test, that seams to be one of the harder tests they have at basic. you get enough free time at the end of the day, but its not really free time untill you are off CB, you basicly go up to your floor work on your kit and station jobs and if your all done, you can relax for a little bit, maybe go down to the break area if your platoon has that privlidge.
Just remember though, just because you think you are done all your kit, their is probably someone in the bunk near by who could use your hand in getting ready, 

have fun in basic


----------



## Clipse (19 Mar 2005)

Thanks every much!! I'm pretty pumped up, 3 more weeks...


----------



## JBP (20 Mar 2005)

I'm currently about half-way through a weekend PRes BMQ course and we just had to write a 1000 word essay on the history of our Section commander's regiment's history about the two Victoria Cross winners from his regt...

It wasn't hard, next we have to write a smaller min 2 page double spaced essay on our home units' history... We have the whole two weeks between training to do it though, it's nothing honestly...

I think they do it just to keep us thinking about course while we're gone, and to see if anyone f*ck's up and forgets to do something they were told to do!

Joe


----------



## Bull_STR (7 Apr 2005)

I cant see us having too much homework with all that we have to do just to get ready for he next morning.

Do we have time on Sundays to attend Church? Anyone know?


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

I think there is a service on Sundays but don't quote me


----------



## JBP (7 Apr 2005)

Where I'm doing BMQ, no service on Sundays. But that's where I am training, could be different if your reg force.

They do let guys go early who really push to go to church/who are religious and not just trying to get off early...

Joe


----------



## Bull_STR (8 Apr 2005)

thanks I will keep that in mind to ask when I get there.


----------

